# APBT online pedigrees



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Can one of my dear friends here please fetch me this ped lol.. I have been to lazy to pay my account for this year lmao!:hammer: 

TLC'S CA STACK HOUSE OF F.P. 

TY TY TY TY


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Tada!

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [257553] :: TLC'S CA STACK HOUSE OF F.P.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ty madam!!!!


----------



## dixie (Apr 11, 2009)

nice ped.very nicely bred


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

dixie said:


> nice ped.very nicely bred


Ty! I could do with out a few of those dogs in the ped but over all he came out nice. He has done me proud.


----------

